# Boas > Anacondas >  New baby!

## burmman

Hi guys, just thought I'd share my new gorgeous girl..called her Naghini. 
She's still abit flighty but getting there.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-25-2021),Erie_herps (12-25-2021),_Homebody_ (12-26-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Beautiful snake!  And I'm sure glad she's yours, not mine, lol.   :Snake2:   Too much snake for me.   :Wink:

----------


## burmman

> Beautiful snake!  And I'm sure glad she's yours, not mine, lol.    Too much snake for me.


Ah cheers dude. She's a stunner with an attitude lol.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------

